# Bachmann (climax) sound circuit board?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

My Climax has the 'sound' circuit board with 2 -two wire plugs, one has 2 yellow wires, one a red and black. The other 4 wires apparently have 2 going to the flicker board, and 2 going to the chuff circuits on the cylinders. I gather from the manual it says to see ....'aftermarket instructions". Can anyone tell me generally what the plug's wires are supposed to do. Would the black/red plug take 9 volts...?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you can find what you're looking for at George Schreyer's - Climax Tips page

*http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html*


----------

